# Strange Bump/Blister on Pigeons Head



## Black Pearl (May 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Last summer many lofts across Victoria, Australia had become infested with mosquitos, creating great havoc in the out break of the Pox. 

One of my pigeons, whom is about 11 years old developed a blister looking bubble very close to his ear. It doesn't seem to be Pox, as we isolated him for about 4 weeks, with no further bumps developing on the bird. He was placed back in the loft for about 3 months now and no other pigeons show signs of having it.

Its light yellow in colour and is soft when you touch it. Reason for why I am beggining to worry is that the bump seems to be gradually getting bigger. So far it hasn't affected the bird in any way, with the pigeon eating normally and being in really good form. 

The birds are regualry treated with pro-biotics, and other medication to eradicate any sickness within the loft. So far none of these things have helpt reduce the bump.

Is there anything I can do to remove it..? 
Should I see the vet..?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd definitely see the vet. Pigeons can develop what in humans would be a cyst, or some kind of fatty lump, which can often just be removed. We have one who had a 'lump' removed from his head. Best to get it checked.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree. You can spend a lot of time and money on making guesses and buying meds to treat it, while a vet could examine and test it quicker and probably for the same amt. of money if not less. Best of luck.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Can you post some good, close up images of it?


----------



## Black Pearl (May 29, 2011)

I've just uploaded a picture of it. 
*Update on situation:*Found a second blister/bump near the bottom of the bird. The 'Breast' of the pigeon.
This one looks as if it has liquid inside it.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Black Pearl said:


> I've just uploaded a picture of it.
> *Update on situation:*Found a second blister/bump near the bottom of the bird. The 'Breast' of the pigeon.
> This one looks as if it has liquid inside it.


Black Pearl, you need to get this bird either to a vet or started on meds ASAP. This growth, to me, looks to be located at the ear canal and I believe is an infection. To be safe, I would use both Metronidazole and either Trimethoprim/Sulfa or Baytril to commence treatment.

Karyn


----------

